# Prima Amigo by hand-tips please?



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

I've got a couple of shows coming up in September and really fancy giving this a go after reading all of the praise it gets on here. Just a few questions for all PA fans.

1.My car is currently wearing PB Blackhole with Dodo PH on top and is topped up weekly with Autosmart reglaze.Should i remove all this first before applying PA or just go over the top of it?
2.I've got german applicators/microfibre applicators and the megs sponge ones,which ones would be best?
3.Do you layer it and how long between layers?
4.Where to get it from?


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Just thought of another question!! Does any wax/sealant work well with it,at the moment i've got Dodo Purple haze and megs NXT tech 2.


----------



## AustinTexas (Feb 26, 2008)

Purists will tell you to start fresh and completely over. Since Amigo does some polishing as well as glazing, I would think it would be fine to just wash and begin. Prima products are very forgiving and not usually fussy. I have used a MF applicator for hand work, but do fined the PC to be super easy for Amigo.

Sealant wax works great, but make sure it doesn't have "cleaning" or "cleans" anywhere on the label/bottle, which may leave out the Megs. You should be delighted with the Amigo/Haze combo. Enjoy!


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Would something like FK1000p work better with it then?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Used Autobright car care's ab paste wax over Pirmo amigo with good results. Product is very easy to use and not fussy at all bar it can load the applicator up and clump eventually but having a few applicators to hand soon sorts that issue. Found the Autoglym wax applicators that come with hd wax work very well but im aura a Sonus german applicator would do a sterling job. Dodo Juice purple haze should sit comfortably on top of amigo. FK1000p may strip some of the potential filling from amigo due to its solovent blend so would go purple haze.


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

So should i go with the soft side of the german applicator or the yellow side?


----------



## AustinTexas (Feb 26, 2008)

Soft side should do the trick. Even though Amigo has some polish in it, you are mostly filling, so soft is good. You don't need to apply a lot of pressure either - just keep working it in and let it haze over. Purple Haze should look great.


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

So if you were to recommend a sealant to go with it that didnt affect its filling properties and that would give me more durability for the winter months,what would it be?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Collinite 845, Collinite 476s, Chemical guys jetseal 109, Wolfgang deep gloss 3.0. All will seat well on top of the glaze comfortably.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I apply Amigo by hand without pressure like applying wax and I leave it for 30 or more 1-2 hours and wipe it without any issue . I prefer to apply 2 coats of amigo .

Some advises form Dream machines

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=223348


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Amigo topped with Menz Powerlock is excellent especially on dark metallic paint. I have topped it with PL, BFWD, I845, 476S, 915, FK1000p, AG HD, WG DGS & Fuzion, JW ATJ with no problems. The only one that has not worked for me was Zaino. Did not play together well at all.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

It seems I should stock a bottle more of this. I am a Prima collector these days. They really sit good on the shelf


----------

